# Front Deck options?



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Here is a poor sketch I quickly did so you can get some idea of what I am working with... its def not drawn to scale hah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not trying to start a giant discussion of composites versus wood...but...

"I am trying to keep this deck as light as possible without using composites... yeahh I know composites are the best choice BUT I'm not trying to drop the bucks"

well,granted wood's much cheaper,but,with wood,you really should be using epoxy,not a polyester based resin,or vinylester resin - these cost much more - fail to use epoxy,and odds are,that deck's gonna suffer rotting and delamination...

now,you want it light,right ? composites are lighter than wood 

strong and light - lasts indefinatley...

composites are really not that much more money than working with wood -penske board 1/2",4'x8' - costs me around $150
marine grade ply is around $50
we all know wood rots - we all know composites don't...

using a quality composite core material,like penske board,coosa or divinycell,these really won't work out to be much more than working with wood "working with wood" meaning,you're sealing it in epoxy,versus polyester,same with all framing - wood takes much more time and materials than a high density foam composite core requires...

what may seem like a larger initial investment,actually works out better in the long run - don't be "short sighted"

if you're doing a project,you want to do that prject to he best of your abilities,right ? and you want that project to last as well,right ?

see where i'm going with this ?


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> well,granted wood's much cheaper,but,with wood,you really should be using epoxy,not a polyester based resin,or vinylester resin - these cost much more - fail to use epoxy,and odds are,that deck's gonna suffer rotting and delamination...


Thanks, I've read a few of your previous posts and you seem to know a good deal about composites. I love the idea of how light and strong penske and coosa are... def the best choice... BUT like i said im trying to budget this little boat. I do have access to epoxy resins for a GOOD price... sadly not composites. So using epoxy and wood wouldn't kill me. Im not throwing the idea of using composites completely out (its been in my head for awhile now), but im a working college student so the more money i save the better... I'd love to here anyone else suggestions or ideas before I purchase the materials - thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Epoxy and okume
Or dare i say it, epoxy and balsa.
The balsa needs alot of attention, but is super light


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can get away with 1/4 marine plywood.
But, I'd want a layer of epoxy/6 oz cloth under and over it
and I'd want it cambered so the curve creates a rigid surface.
A flat section of plywood will need to be thicker to support the load.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> The balsa needs alot of attention, but is super light


Yeah I was looking at a piece of balsa just imagining things the other day... would require lots of attention though hah


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> You can get away with 1/4 marine plywood.
> But, I'd want a layer of epoxy/6 oz cloth under and over it
> and I'd want it cambered so the curve creates a rigid surface.
> A flat section of plywood will need to be thicker to support the load.


I think I remember reading a post in the past that suggested this... 
If I were to do this how would you suggest supporting the deck to properly curve it? As of now the two bulkheads that would help support the deck are flush with the top of the hullsides


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2 ways I can think of...structural braces/bulkheads longitudinally of varying heights
so that when the plywood is overlaid it bends to fit the top of the braces,
or cutting a curve from a 1x2 to attach atop the existing cross hull bulkheads.

I combined both methods


----------

